# Motor de 1/4hp en bici.



## zxeth (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola, ayer ordenando en la fabrica encontre un motor de 1/4 de hp y la vieja bicicleta de mi viejo, asi que decidi hacer un proyectito y ponerle ese motor a la bici. Cuales son mis complicaciones?, bueno el tema es que 1/4 de hp son 750w/4 lo que nos da 187,5w, a eso lo dividimos por 12 para hacerlo andar con una bateria y me da 15,625amp. No quiero comprar un transformador de 15amp 220/12v, pero tengo 2 transformadores toroidales para dicroicas de 5 amp y 2 comunes de dicroicas de la misma intensidad. Creo que tambien hay por ahi un trafo de 10 ampers pero no se si esta vivo. Tambien como 20 fuentes switching de pc jajajaj. Agradeceria mucho si alguien me podria redirigir a ujn link que conozcan o darme un diagrama o idea para hacer andar ese motor con esos transformadores.  Desde ya muchisimas gracias, cuando lo termine (si es que algun dia lo termino) pienso postear como lo hice andar


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2010)

Y en la bicicleta, ¿ Como piensas alimentar el transformador o las fuentes switching ?, ¿ Le vas a poner un cable de alimentación muy, muy largo ?


----------



## jorger (Mar 23, 2010)

No sabemos si el motor es de 12v o de 220v
Por un lado hace la cuenta como si se tratase de 12v y luego nos habla de fuentes conmutadas como si quisiera hacer un inversor 12-220v..

Acláralo un poco jeje

Un saludo.


----------



## zxeth (Mar 24, 2010)

jajajajajaja sos un genio fogonazo jajajajaja, si ayer me compre un cable de 80km y medio y lo voy a llevar desde mi casa u,u jajajajaja., mi mas reciente idea es poner un inversor (fuente switching pero inversora) de 24 a 220 2,4amp.. Ya se que son 528watts y no coincide con lo que dice arriba, pero este motor es de fuerza. Igual ya cambie de parecer y prefiero comprarme un auto antes de gastar plata al pedo . Muchas gracias igual


----------



## RobertRoig (Jun 14, 2010)

para una bici no te hace falta nada del otro mundo... mira este link. 50$ de 1/2 HP!
con el piñon dentado ya para montarlo. 24V (2 baterias de coche) ... con esto ya sales volando...
ir a más de 40Km/h en bici es directamente peligroso... inestable, sin suspension sin buenos frenos...
te sigue faltando el controlador... para 350W no son tan caros... 
si le metes 30V (una bateria de moto y 2 de coche) seguro que tira mas fuerte... aunque lo puedes quemar...

http://www.evparts.com/products/str...4-to-48-volt-street-vehicle-motors/mt5124.htm

hay videos en youtube del motor de 1000Watts, tira más... claro está y vale como 150$ porahi... 
ww.youtube.com/watch?v=dg8ILrJP8Ig&feature=related


----------

